# Pro transport San Francisco



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how they plan on doing things with PT1 in SF? Im assuming a lot of IFT's? Will they somehow get into the 911 system or at any point?


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 6, 2011)

I work at PT1, but not in SF. I think they mainly do IFT and if they do need us, they'll pull us into the 911. Are you going to work there?


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jul 7, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe they are also hiring medics in SF as well as Sac, atleast according to their website...


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 7, 2011)

Nyricanff2b said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe they are also hiring medics in SF as well as Sac, atleast according to their website...



heard this too... know some medics interviewing there.  

GL to all.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 7, 2011)

Their always hiring. They just had their ALS contract last month for Sacramento, so their still pretty new over in Sacramento. But they also got an ALS contract in Modesto. And east bay is mainly BLS IFT. their trying to get a contract for ALS in Santa Clara as well, just waiting on the confirmation from the business development section of the company.


----------



## TacEMT (Jul 8, 2011)

Pro Transport in San Francisco is hiring paramedics at the moment, but they are usually always hiring and hire lots of entry level EMTs as well. Their turnover is higher, many people moving on to other companies and fire departments for better pay or more excitement. In San Francisco, they primarily, if not only, do inter facility transfers or private transfers. They are not part of the 911 emergency tier system. In San Francisco, the primary 911responder is the SF Fire Department, followed by King American at second, and American Medical Response at third. (AMR use to be two but they got bumped back to three, they also lost contracts in Alameda and Santa Counties to Paramedics Plus and Rural Metro) It really depends what your looking for in a ambulance company, if you want expereince in emergency calls or buying time to wait for the Fire Department to open up. They are a good place to start. If you do want to respond to emergency calls, look into King American, as SFFD is very competative for all positions and they don't hire that often.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jul 8, 2011)

TacEMT said:


> Pro Transport in San Francisco is hiring paramedics at the moment, but they are usually always hiring and hire lots of entry level EMTs as well. Their turnover is higher, many people moving on to other companies and fire departments for better pay or more excitement. In San Francisco, they primarily, if not only, do inter facility transfers or private transfers. They are not part of the 911 emergency tier system. In San Francisco, the primary 911responder is the SF Fire Department, followed by King American at second, and American Medical Response at third. (AMR use to be two but they got bumped back to three, they also lost contracts in Alameda and Santa Counties to Paramedics Plus and Rural Metro) It really depends what your looking for in a ambulance company, if you want expereince in emergency calls or buying time to wait for the Fire Department to open up. They are a good place to start. If you do want to respond to emergency calls, look into King American, as SFFD is very competative for all positions and they don't hire that often.




Thank you Captain Obvious






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EXPERTrookie209 (Jul 9, 2011)

LostViet408 said:


> Their always hiring. They just had their ALS contract last month for Sacramento, so their still pretty new over in Sacramento. But they also got an ALS contract in Modesto. And east bay is mainly BLS IFT. their trying to get a contract for ALS in Santa Clara as well, just waiting on the confirmation from the business development section of the company.



No ALS in Modesto, only out in Hughson.


----------



## emtpche (Jul 9, 2011)

Now there is an exciting town to run calls in


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 12, 2011)

*re*

They are still working on getting into the 911 system in SF with the expectation that it will happen.  Interviewed yesterday to work in SF and asked about that specifically.


----------



## beandip4all (Aug 13, 2011)

emtpche said:


> Now there is an exciting town to run calls in



etoh, methadone, heroin and meth, etoh, stubbed toe, etoh, stop at philz for a mint mocha, stomach pain, back pain, chill and post at dolores park, more philz, back pain, back pain, etoh, etoh, wants to go on a psych hold to avoid jail, pick up a burrito from papalote, etoh, get some four barrel, back pain....  throw in a buncha stair chairs for good measure!

ps- corky, GL on your hiring process... a few good friends just got picked up there and are in the training now, so hope it goes well for you!


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Aug 15, 2011)

yea they got ALS in SF and Santa Clara, hired 16 medics to start both counties, one rig dual medic 24/7. Also got the standby medical at Candlestick for the year. Good stuff. Bean dipper you still in the hunt for that H3 gig?


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

Phils is Pretty Bomb, its pretty sad how accurate Beans description of SF EMS really is. I am curious what PT-1 pays rates are coming out as for medics, I have heard some not so great things they have done with medics in places like Alameda county, but how accurate they are I don't know. I am yet to see the PT-1 ALS rig, ill be curious to run into them at some point


----------

